

Ask HN: - Game Design Mailing Lists? - jason_slack

Hello All,<p>I am in the middle of developing a game, my first real game that has many pieces and I wanted to talk about some game design theory but I cannot find a mailing lists that seems appropriate. Google Groups seem to contain a lot of SPAM. StackOverflow is not the right place to ask, etc.<p>Can anyone point me to some mailing lists?<p>An idea of what is on my mind:
1. taking generic pieces of the game (level data) and making it a static library.
2. Generic OpenGL pieces as a single static library.<p>etc, etc...
======
JamieLewis
Not a mailing list as such but there is a nice GameDev subreddit which is
fairly active: <http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev>

There is also the GameDev stack exchange: <http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/>

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks, these will be very helpful.

